# Coffee soap



## dimitris

This seems to have become my trademark between my female friends and extended family. They seem to be flying off my shelves, I have even had some cousins fight over a bar! Seems it's helping with cellulite, due to the caffeine and the scrub of the ground coffee.

Anyway, here it is:
















There's also a twist! The top side has ground coffee and the bottom has menthol. So each side has it's own character.


----------



## Savvynurse

That's good looking soap.... Here's my contribution..... 

Do u add eXtra caffeine to urs?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## dimitris

Nope, didn't add caffeine but used extra strong coffee instead of water.


----------



## MooreThanBags

Beautiful soap


----------



## lsg

Both batches are beautiful.


----------



## jenneelk

Oh that's very pretty! One of these times I need to do something with flakes, grounds, etc. I really like the look of it. 

And caffeine for cellulite? I'm def. making super strength espresso bars for my booty!


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Wow I've only use my coffee soap as a hand soap, seems I'm missing the boat!:-D


----------



## heartsong

the top of you soap in the box mold is truly lovely! and your cut soapies are wonderful! clever idea of two fragrance layers, too. very nicely done!


----------



## savonierre

That is gorgeous soap..


----------



## Savvynurse

Do u use regular coffee or instant? Since I'm not a coffee drinker I used instant.... Too cheap to even buy the brewed stuff from the convenience store and bring it home to boil it down lol


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## dimitris

I use filter coffee usually, not instant. Sometimes I have also used espresso too, but filter works fine.
For this one, I have used vanilla flavour coffee and some scent is left in the soap!


----------



## MKRainville

it is lovely!


----------



## kazmi

Love them both!  I made some turkish coffee soap with my niece a couple of weeks ago and used brewed coffee for my water and it didn't come out near as nice as either of these two soaps! The swirls in the slab are gorgeous! and mixing the 2 scents is such a great idea.  Savvynurse - did you color yours or is that beautiful dark brown from the instant coffee or FO?


----------



## Savvynurse

Kazmi, the chocolate brown actually comes from a bar of bakers semisweet chocolate. I've had some left offer from Christmas and have been incorporating them into both my coffee soaps and brownie soaps. Leaves a faint chocolate smell to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi

Thanks!  I noted that on my recipe so I remember to try some chocolate with my next coffee soap.


----------



## deg195

beautiful


----------



## OliveOil2

Wow! Don't know how I missed this earlier, very pretty. What do you use to make such nice swirl designs?


----------



## Savvynurse

Olive.... This soap I just raised the lighter colored soap to a higher level and poured it into the mold. Nothing fancy


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lilalilak

Beautiful soap!


----------



## franklinstreetsoapco

I've only used water in my coffee soaps and added ground coffee before trace. How does the lye react with actual coffee compared to water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## dimitris

The top swirl was an accident, albeit a nice one. The batter reached thick trace quicker than I expected so I used a skewer to swirl the top. I was planning a more defined swirl by the way. 

There is little reaction between the coffee and the lye. The colour remains, the only downside is the smell which goes away completely after the soap cures.
I don't use any water for this, just coffee.


----------



## CaraCara

I made a small batch of Turkish coffee soap a few months back and it has no scent, no stale smell and is quite hard.  The lather is incredible and it's one of my favourite soaps.


----------



## stewiesmom

I've added cocoa and flavored coffee. Then a few grounds mixed in as an exfoliant. I love it, it feels massaging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

